# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Yes, You Should Try These !



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not being a big Corojo fan I looked at this cigar with longing, the packaging alone makes you want to try this stick. A thick wrapper with good con...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Yes, You Should Try These !


----------

